# New Pants for Mommy (Sewing)



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

My sweet 90-year-old Mommy had another mini-stroke a couple days ago. She had not yet fully recovered from it when I took this picture yesterday morning. Therefore, I'm not showing her face in the first picture. After rushing her to the hospital, I asked her doctor to take her off most of her meds, since they were not helping and she was suffering nearly every bad side effect. I'm happy to report that after 24 hours, Mommy seems to have made a miraculous recovery. She has severe dementia, but yesterday afternoon started speaking in sentences that actually made sense for the first time in months! This just goes to show that the cumulative effects of taking so many medications can sometimes be very negative - especially for a person who only weighs 71 pounds with all her clothes on. I was especially suspicious of the Exelon Patch, but since we took her off almost all her meds at once, we'll probably never know which of them was having the biggest negative effect. (Side effects Mom experienced included loss of appetite/weight loss, muscle weakness, dizziness, spinning sensation, tired feeling, drowsiness, sleep problems, shakiness, and anxiety.) Also, while at the hospital yesterday, Mom had a B-12 shot and this may have also helped tremendously. The last picture was taken yesterday afternoon. It was so great to see a smile on her face once again!

Anyway, in the pictures she's wearing a pair of pull-on pants that I made for her with side invisible zipper and elastic waistband. I didn't use a pattern. The "Heart Denim" was purchased at Jo-Ann. I made the fit intentionally loose, because we're hoping that Mom will be able to gain some weight now that she's off most of her meds. Yesterday her doctor said that she probably has less than 6 months to live. He phoned and asked that hospice start assisting her other full-time caretakers. Please keep us in your prayers. Mommy is a fighter, so I think she might beat the odds.

BTW, the custom labels were purchased many years ago at www.minilabels.com. This was a British company. That domain is no longer active. If anyone knows what happened to his company, I'd like to know. Thanks.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

How wonderful for you to actually see her improving. I agree, she will probably beat the odds. Enjoy what time you have left.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Pants look very comfortable.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Than you for sharing your story. Your Mom is still a very pretty woman and the pants you made are beautiful. 
You are wise to discontinue the meds. 
I always check the side effects of any medicine and a lot of the time they sound worse than what it is being given for and I won't take it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ahh, Kimmy, how very sweet you are. I love that you still call her Mommy. The pants are SO nice. Amazing all the meds people take that cause more harm than good. Will keep you both in prayer, that you will continue to have wonderful days with your mom.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. You some times have to wonder about too much meds!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

She looks lovely and so much younger than 90! You can tell she is loved and taken care of. Bless both of you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely Kimmy, best wishes for your Mommy and you.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Lovely Kimmy, best wishes for your Mommy and you.


Thanks to all of you! We certainly appreciate your prayers. Blessings to all my dear KP friends.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Your mom is beautiful and so are the pants. Bless you both.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Your Mommy is blessed to have such a loving, supportive daughter.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Your Mom looks so much better in these pictures. You were 100% right to get her off those meds. Who would know better than her family!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

My prayers are with your Mom. You are a wonderful daughter. May God bless you always.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Sending prayers for you and your mom. The pants look fantastic  Good idea about her meds, sometimes the side effects of taking meds are awful.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

The pants look wonderful on her. You and your mom are in my prayers.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

We have to be our own advocate when it comes to doctors and meds. I have seen this type thing before. One med that my mother was taking she saw kids making fun of her behind her chair and an elephant under my porch that was smart because it was out of the rain while the gypsies were dancing in my back yard. Lucky it was a new med added and could be stopped right away.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Such a sweet looking lady. It is heart wrenching when our moms are frail. Hugs to you and her. She looks happy. Lovely job on the pants and great fabric. Enjoy every minute with her.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

The love that you have for your Mommy shines! God bless you and your Mother, in the time that you have together. Stopping the meds was a GOOD call. Brave you! You do lovely, innovative sewing, Kimmy!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Bless you for doing this for this lovely lady.. your mother who undoubtably is your best friend and an adorable anchor you your life. Give her a hug from Tat'sgran! xo ws


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm glad that your Mom is making considerable improvement ..yes medicine can build up in ones system and have adverse effects..thank goodness she's in good hands. The pants came out great..Wishing you all the best in the future.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

GrandmaJeanB said:


> We have to be our own advocate when it comes to doctors and meds. I have seen this type thing before. One med that my mother was taking she saw kids making fun of her behind her chair and an elephant under my porch that was smart because it was out of the rain while the gypsies were dancing in my back yard. Lucky it was a new med added and could be stopped right away.


Yes, the Patch is supposed to prevent the hallucinations, but in Mom's case I think it might be causing them. It's two days since taking her off most of the meds, and she's still doing MUCH better. So glad I had the idea to do this! It turns out that he main doctor didn't prescribe the Patch or some of the other meds. I only found out about this on Tuesday since my younger sister is in charge of all Mom's medical issues. Hopefully, Mom will continue to improve, though I do agree with Mom's main doctor that her days are numbered (due to the severe dementia). If we could only fatten her up, it would help so much. Her own mother lived to be 106! BTW, one of the worst side effects of the Exelon Patch is loss of appetite and weight loss. So we're keeping our fingers crossed now that Mom is off if it.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Sometimes it is not just one med that gives bad side effects but a combination of two or more. And the trial and error method would take forever and would be different for every one so medicated. We just have to be our own best advocate in these situations. Like your mom, my sweet mother in law had similar improvement when meds were reduced. Prayers for her and for you too.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Very nice job. I had a friend who requested flannel PJ bottoms when she had foot surgery and had a cast. Her daughter measured the cast and I made a pattern with legs wide enough to go over the cast. Worked great.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> Very nice job. I had a friend who requested flannel PJ bottoms when she had foot surgery and had a cast. Her daughter measured the cast and I made a pattern with legs wide enough to go over the cast. Worked great.


Yes, Mom recently fractured her arm, and I knit this sweater to fit over her cast easily:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-346931-1.html

It seems that she breaks a new bone almost monthly in spite of having caretakers with her 24/7. She has severe osteoporosis. I think she can almost break a bone just sitting down in her chair. We have to handle her like a porcelain doll.

Hugs, Kimmy


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice sewing and perfect fabric selection for your lovely mom.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Sending prayers for your Mom and her lovely daughter. I wouldn't mind a pair of pants like those myself. The hearts are adorable.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

HI Kimmy
your mummy looks gorgeous and our prayers for your family. The pants look great on her :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great pants... they fit her perfectly... prayers she has no more ministrokes...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

very true and the heart fabric is so great, and the fit and her face. blessings 2 u bothj..
!!


LindaLu said:


> She looks lovely and so much younger than 90! You can tell she is loved and taken care of. Bless both of you.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

very true and the heart fabric is so great, and the fit and her face. blessings 2 u bothj..
!!


LindaLu said:


> She looks lovely and so much younger than 90! You can tell she is loved and taken care of. Bless both of you.


----------



## miss Jenny (Nov 23, 2013)

God bless you and your mom. I think that too many medications cause so many health issues. Enjoy your mom they are sure a gift from God. My mom died at 92 about 3 years ago. I miss her but I know that she is in heaven and this helps me get over having to leave...her little body was worn out. Will be keeping the both of you in my prayers. Love, DV


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

nice words, hope my 3 and dil s can say thjis.



dv said:


> God bless you and your mom. I think that too many medications cause so many health issues. Enjoy your mom they are sure a gift from God. My mom died at 92 about 3 years ago. I miss her but I know that she is in heaven and this helps me get over having to leave...her little body was worn out. Will be keeping the both of you in my prayers. Love, DV


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

nice words, hope my 3 and dil s can say thjis.



dv said:


> God bless you and your mom. I think that too many medications cause so many health issues. Enjoy your mom they are sure a gift from God. My mom died at 92 about 3 years ago. I miss her but I know that she is in heaven and this helps me get over having to leave...her little body was worn out. Will be keeping the both of you in my prayers. Love, DV


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Sending prayers for your mom and you. She look very good.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

For suire.
GOd bless u and her.


Jean williams said:


> Sending prayers for your mom and you. She look very good.


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Awwh Kimmy your story so touched my heart. My 90yr old Mother also recently fractured her arm and had an operation, resulting in Post Op Delirium. However she is now better and recovering in frail care in the retirement village where she lives in South Africa. I am going to see her in September and am making her some pants as well, as you have inspired me. My Mom taught me to sew and loves hand made clothes. Thank you for sharing your story and beautifully made pants.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

You are a blessing to you MOM .
I do have the same questions about MED"S .


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

same from me and

I react to most meds, need to keep trying them and have bad stuff for awile.


windowwonde28941 said:


> You are a blessing to you MOM .
> I do have the same questions about MED"S .


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

extreme said:


> Awwh Kimmy your story so touched my heart. My 90yr old Mother also recently fractured her arm and had an operation, resulting in Post Op Delirium. However she is now better and recovering in frail care in the retirement village where she lives in South Africa. I am going to see her in September and am making her some pants as well, as you have inspired me. My Mom taught me to sew and loves hand made clothes. Thank you for sharing your story and beautifully made pants.


What a cutie. Sending her a big virtual hug!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

purplelady said:


> same from me and
> 
> I react to most meds, need to keep trying them and have bad stuff for awile.


Mom is now off all her meds except for thyroid. What a relief.


----------

